# Western 8ft pro $3500



## Maguire (Mar 26, 2017)

Bought new at Casullo's 8 months ago. Used only for my driveway this past winter. It's basically new. Might have made 13 passes on a 600ft driveway. Considering trading my truck in and don't want to trade the plow with it. Only this cheap because I need it gone ASAP otherwise I'm going to let the dealer bend me over with the price on it.

3500 takes it


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Plow side only or is there some truck wiring and mounts?

Also, location? New York I presume?


----------



## Maguire (Mar 26, 2017)

My apologies. Located in suburb of buffalo ny. Comes complete with wiring harness/isolation module, controller, mount (off a 13 Silverado)


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Maguire said:


> My apologies. Located in suburb of buffalo ny. Comes complete with wiring harness/isolation module, controller, mount (off a 13 Silverado)


1/2 or 3/4 ton frame?


----------



## Maguire (Mar 26, 2017)

3/4


----------

